# Tica



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if or where I can get just the top section of a Tica surf rod. I re-wrapped one someone gave me and snapped the top half in two yesterday.I know that there not real good rods but........heck it may not be worth it. but if you know let me know.


----------

